

IStockPhoto revenues up - US Mega-Churches one of their biggest customers - jwilliams
http://www.theage.com.au/news/biztech/online-photo-group-has-divine-success/2008/09/25/1222217389321.html

======
sidsavara
I love IStockPhoto and stockexchange. That's how I get all the photos for my
blog.

I like the flickr CC license too, but the byline for credit is irritating. I
wish flickr would offer an option to either purchase or provide credit.

~~~
jwilliams
I absolutely agree... I'm surprised Flickr hasn't responded with this already.
These other sites must be eating to their user-base.

